# Stipple machine broken



## Jamie Patrick (Feb 12, 2021)

I’ve tried everything to fix my machine, does anyone know a repair shop for stipple machines?


----------



## Kennedy Drywall LLC (Mar 11, 2021)

Jamie Patrick said:


> I’ve tried everything to fix my machine, does anyone know a repair shop for stipple machines?


Better find a good Dr to fix it! Both shoulders or neck? My stipple machine went out yrs ago 🤣


----------

